# Whats the best deer cleaning station?



## deersniper270

So I've always used a tree limb and rope to hang and clean my deer but its sometimes hard to lift the deer up and takes 2 people to do it. So, I'm looking to build my own station and I'm looking for some ideas. What do yall use? Here's a pic of what I use.


----------



## CurDog

Well, a double pulley block and tackle works great, only need 1 person to hoist it then. So long as it's not a puny one. 
A friend built him one that slide into his reciever, w/a boat winch and cable. Hook the spreader up, start cranking the winch until the deer is at the desired heighth. He had it sectioned & pinned, which made it collapsible and easy for storaging. 
He got the idea after seeing one for sale while surfing the net. 
I personally back up under a tree limb, toss the rope over the limb, put spreader on hind legs, take tag end around tree. Pull rope, lift deer off truck bed, walk around tree couple of times, and tie it off. Then drive out from under the deer. 
Just whatever works. Done the golf ball thing too. I don't do that anymore. Sucks when the rope breaks.


----------



## Jason

Depends on ifin you are looking fer cheap or elaborate....I have a boat winch on the side of my tractor/cleaning shed. Then I have I bolts w/ small pulleys going up the truss to the peak. Then I have my ADJUSTABLE gabriel....I would get an adjustable since its hard to clean a 40 lb'r on a standard 1....


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*deer cleaning station.*

3 - 12` 4x6 treated
2 bags of quick crete
1 - boat winch
1 - 4" pulley
2 - eye bolts
2 - 1" ratchet straps
1 - deer hangar

or you can buy a premade one off of craigslist. i saw them the other day on pcola craigs list i think they were in milton


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON

I use a light pole in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Lots of light and no mess to clean up. :whistling:...just kidding, good luck bro.


----------



## PensacolaEd

I've got a pulley and chain over one of the ceiling beams in my steel barn, with a rope that ties to my tractor. Drag the deer under the pulley, hook him up and back the tractor up. We added a scale a few years ago, because our Propoerty owner requires us to include a weight on our harvest report.


----------



## FrankwT

Sportsman's Guide sells a tripod cleaning station for $89, it is portable and can also be used as a feeder hard point... or you can use a receiver hitch hoist as I do.


----------



## K-Bill

man if you can drive up to that tree, throw a tow strap over that limb, hook the deer up, then pull the truck forward a few feet. i had some pics on here a while back of a doe a shot. not sure if they're still around or not. if you have tow hooks on the front it's pretty clutch because then you can use your headlights while you listen to the radio, drink a coke and pull the drawers off your deer!


----------



## halo1

My neighbor welded me a tripod that has a boat winch and breaks down into 4 foot sections. So i have a portable deer cleaning station.I'll take a pic this weekend and post it..


----------



## ironman172

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Well, a double pulley block and tackle works great, only need 1 person to hoist it then. So long as it's not a puny one.
> .


That's all I ever use:thumbup:....no problem by yourself and I have messed with some BIG bodied deer(heavy):yes:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Best one I ever had was at a friends house


----------



## deersniper270

Thanks fro the tips guys. I'm gonna see what I can come up with. I shot that 7 point a while back and had to get him up myself and it took a long hard time being I'm only 5'6" 130lbs lol. Dad ain't always around when I hunt and luckily thats the only one I killed so far I had to hang myself. I'm thinking of trying what Chumm Bucket suggested Because I have an extra boat winch and I could build that myself cheap and easy! Heres a pic of another one I saw that I thought about trying. It uses a permanent pole and a long arm to lift that can be removed. Mom don't want anything too permanent so I'd have to build anything else in the woods away from the house which could be a hassle.


----------



## deersniper270

Here's some better pics of the 7 point so you can see how much bigger than me he was. I don't have a scale so I don't know his weight but that's a full size chevy silverado truck bed. This is the main reason I need something different.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*my skinning rack*

i need to install the stainless sink and mount a good light overhead. the 2 ratchet straps on each side is 2 hold the deer hanger still so the deer doesnt move around while u are trying skin it.


----------



## deersniper270

Nice! I'm sold on this design and I found a good spot in the woods for it. I'll have pics up before the season!


----------



## FrankwT

Chumm you are the man...no way my wife would let that in the back yard...LOL


----------



## bamaman08

FrankwT said:


> Chumm you are the man...no way my wife would let that in the back yard...LOL


The trick is to put 2 I bolts in the cross beam and hang a swing from it throughout the year when it's not hunting season....at least that's what my granddad did and my grandmother was fine with it. :thumbup:


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*.*



bamaman08 said:


> The trick is to put 2 I bolts in the cross beam and hang a swing from it throughout the year when it's not hunting season....at least that's what my granddad did and my grandmother was fine with it. :thumbup:


it crossed my mind. i`m thinking about enclosing it so it doesn`t look soooo *******. i have nowhere to clean a deer at my lease in foley so i had no choice.


----------



## CurDog

Here's the kind my friend uses.


----------



## CurDog

Note: This is NOT my Friend. Just found a picture on net like the 1 he uses. If anyone knows how to crop this, Please do so.


----------



## FrankwT

I use one like that, rated at 1000lbs from Venom Outfitters, I paid 89 delivered. But I want a tripod one now that Sportsman's Guide sells, much more versatile, 500 lb rated. But I have to sell mine first!


----------



## CurDog

The hitch type works good, if you're a Good welder. My friend and I had one wenched up, and 3/4 skinned, when his weld broke. He built his, trying to save money, LOL. Anyway, our deer hit the dirt, and we had crunchy deer steaks for a while. Wish I had a video of it. absolutely Funny, now as I think about it. P'd me off when it happened though.


----------



## FrankwT

Five, that sucks!! I seldom use a gambrel because I like to gut and skin the other way. So I use a Jaw hook and have never had a problem. This thing I have is so over built more than 1 weld wold have to break. In fact they could not build and sell them at the price I got so stopped building them...I have never seen another rated at 1000lbs!


----------



## CurDog

Hey Frank, I've not seen them that high before either, not actually "rated". Seen alot that were homemade that probably would exceed that. 
We've tried the 'ole Rope around the neck too. Another friend was showing us how to "golf ball" skin one. The hide was already cut around the neck, and he put the golf ball inside the hide, wrapped the 1/4 cable around it. Then says, "ya'll step back". He hooks the other end of the cable to the bumper, and took off in the truck. 
Oh Yeah, I tell ya, that really worked great.....NOT.......
The cable cut though the neck, down comes the deer, flying across the yard, flipping and turning. 
But it did manage to golf ball half the hide off. LOL
Wow, the luck we've had trying to find that easier way....
Don't imagine the "jaw Hook" would have worked with "Mario Andretti" behind the wheel either. LOL


----------



## FrankwT

Well you know I am more of a hog hunter and there is no easy way to skin them! I have heard about the golf ball before, just never tried it and after your story will not!...lol

I guess I better list my hoist for sale before season starts so I can get the one I want!


----------



## CurDog

Well, it works better with a gimble to the rear legs, and not "Bubba" at the wheel. 
Only have done it twice. 1st one ended like I said earlier. 2nd was more trouble than it was worth. So I just use the blade.


----------



## deersniper270

Frank whats yours look like can you post a pic? And how much would you want for it? I don't know if thats what I want but it might be something I'm interested in or someone else on here. The tripod one looks cool and would be easy to store in the off season but I really like the wood one chumm bucket made and mom has been wanting a swing so it might work out in both ways! 

Thanks for all the posts guys!


----------



## Splittine

Here is mine I posted about a couple years ago. Planning on pouring a slab under it in the next few weeks.
Well after sitting in the yard for almost a year we decided to put this hoss together and up. 6" steel post I aquired from....somewhere. Got it buried 2 feet and have 6 bags of quick crete and 6" metal beams 4' longburied under the ground, this thing aint going no where. But on a trailer winch and a pullet up top, also added 2 I-hooks at top for a swing during the summer.


----------



## llllllllll

Built my own outta 4X6.
Things that come in handy
Boat winch and pully (I remove the rope 
a gambrell untill deer season starts)
Lights for night skinning.
Trex deck so you can stand and work and not be a blood/mud puddle & blood washs off easy too.
Small shelf to put things on like knife.


----------



## bamaman08

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Hey Frank, I've not seen them that high before either, not actually "rated". Seen alot that were homemade that probably would exceed that.
> We've tried the 'ole Rope around the neck too. Another friend was showing us how to "golf ball" skin one. The hide was already cut around the neck, and he put the golf ball inside the hide, wrapped the 1/4 cable around it. Then says, "ya'll step back". He hooks the other end of the cable to the bumper, and took off in the truck.
> Oh Yeah, I tell ya, that really worked great.....NOT.......
> The cable cut though the neck, down comes the deer, flying across the yard, flipping and turning.
> But it did manage to golf ball half the hide off. LOL
> Wow, the luck we've had trying to find that easier way....
> Don't imagine the "jaw Hook" would have worked with "Mario Andretti" behind the wheel either. LOL


Haha, I've heard of that happening before. I even know somebody that pulled their cleaning rack down! We have actually gone to the golf ball method now and used it all of last year. If you mount a post 20' or so behind the cleaning rack with a winch on it you can winch the hide off instead of yanking it with a truck (disaster). 

The trick is to split the hide all the way down from their neck to between their shoulders and then split down each shoulder. It only takes a little bit longer using a gut hook and it comes off much easier.


----------



## FrankwT

I certainly do wish cleaning hogs was as easy as deer...now the winch and a golf ball would seem better than revving the truck up!


----------



## hoboedan

Here's mine. A little much for some I guess, but it comes in handy at night when it may be cold and raining


----------



## USMGoldenEagle

That is nice! Is that at your camp or in your back yard?


----------



## Jaw Jacker

A couple of pulleys, a boat wench and some lights for skinning at night. With a little sheet metal around the top of the poles to keep the tree rats from eating your horns.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Mayor

heres a pic of the outside and inside.........double set of hooks and boat winches.........stainless table and sink.......gas heater...and 5 gallon hot water heater


----------



## FrankwT

Some people just know how to do things right!


----------



## Aqua Uno

*Whats the best deer cleaning station? *

*One with a deer hanging in it!:thumbup: Sorry but really suprised this wasnt already pointed out.*




ACTIONJACKSON said:


> I use a light pole in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Lots of light and no mess to clean up. :whistling:...just kidding, good luck bro.


 AJ LOVE THE CREATIVITY


----------



## hoboedan

USMGoldenEagle said:


> That is nice! Is that at your camp or in your back yard?


My back yard. My wife don't mind at all. Dog either. lol


----------



## FrankwT

The best cleaning station is one with a hog hanging off it...the Venom Outfitters receiver hitch hoist rated at 1000 lbs, last night cam in very handy!


----------



## hoboedan

FrankwT said:


> The best cleaning station is one with a hog hanging off it...the Venom Outfitters receiver hitch hoist rated at 1000 lbs, last night cam in very handy!


Nice hog! Congrats.


----------



## deersniper270

Nice Frank! I'd hold onto that thing if I were you!


----------



## aucken

A Rage Powersports Game Hoist for sure!


Check https://catchthemeasy.com/best-deer-hoist-reviews/ out for some ideas!


----------



## delta dooler

3 6x6’s, a couple pulleys and a Boat winch is what I put at the house, plan on adding me a cover to it soon, not much sucks more than cleaning a deer when it’s cold in the rain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Thread resurrection!!! I didn’t catch it before now.....


----------



## lettheairout

Look at all the names that aint here no more 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270

Long time ago! Haha


----------



## CPD67

*my cleaning setup*

This is what i built this past spring . Electric winch to skin / lift the deer with. I have already cleaned a lot of fish so far this summer and will be cleaning a lot of deer come this season . Good luck with what ever you build.


----------



## fairpoint

My tailgate works great for me...Filet one side,flip it over,filet the other,no need to field dress also....


----------

